# Abbott Receives CE Mark for FreeStyle Optium Neo



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2013)

Abbott (NYSE: ABT) announced today it has received CE Marking (Conformite Europeenne) in Europe for the FreeStyle Optium Neo Blood Glucose and Ketone Monitoring System(TM) . The new icon-driven system provides sleek design, visual glucose trend indicators and insulin logging -- all delivered in a single device to support daily diabetes management.

According to the World Health Organization, the prevalence of diabetes is increasing in the European region. Nearly 20 percent of women and men aged 25 years and older in Europe are living with diabetes_, which makes diabetes one of the most prevalent chronic conditions.

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20130917-906307.html_


----------

